# JACK dempsey vs piranha



## kevinm (Jun 2, 2006)

which is the most agressive/powerful fish. which is faster and which has the better ability to ambush


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Neither one has the ability to ambush I would think, they're two different fish.. Way different personalitys. P's and cichlids are nothing alike.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Neither are aggressive.

Neither are made to ambush.

Red piranha would be 'faster' only because they are riverine fish built for swimming in high current, while jack's are not.


----------



## crown (Jun 6, 2006)

can a jack dempsey and a piranha be in the same tank together ? or can a pacu and a pirnha be in the same tank together ?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

crown said:


> can a jack dempsey and a piranha be in the same tank together ? or can a pacu and a pirnha be in the same tank together ?


No. Piranhas can only be with other piranhas, or with most species, alone.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Tibs said:


> can a jack dempsey and a piranha be in the same tank together ? or can a pacu and a pirnha be in the same tank together ?


No. Piranhas can only be with other piranhas, or with most species, alone.
[/quote]

^^^As a rule yes, unless the sizes differences are drastic enough.


----------



## awfraser (May 13, 2006)

theres no one awanser i used to have to rhoms in the same tank and were fine untill they needed a larger space


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

crown said:


> can a jack dempsey and a piranha be in the same tank together ? or can a pacu and a pirnha be in the same tank together ?


No, Piranha's are only aloud in a speices tank. If you want to get something togather with a Pacu i would suggest a Silver Dollar. Ive herd that they are capatable.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

awfraser said:


> theres no one awanser i used to have to rhoms in the same tank and were fine untill they needed a larger space


How long did you have them together? I doubt some beginner has had more luck with a rhom cohab then the pro's. There is an answer. No.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

yeah I have only seen Oscars with Reds ..i had 2 Jacks with my sanchez and well they didn't last long ..only 1 made it out alive..there too slow and well P's if u don't feed everyday will kill whatever is in there with them..or at least from my exp.


----------

